# Harbor freight 12" disc sander.



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2020)

I just picked up a used HF 12" disc sander for $80 with the stand. That's less than half for the whole shebang new. Now I'm not much of a fan of anything you get from HF that plugs in, but I gotta tell ya I'm impressed with this disc sander. It's all cast iron except for the table which is aluminum and the disc which is also aluminum. This is an older machine but the new ones are essentially the same except they claim its 1 1/4 hp now I think. Only other difference is the new machines have a plastic lower dust collector where as this one is cast iron. I purchased this from a family whose father is now in his 80s and has Parkinson's, he was one of us, a craftsman that took care of his tools.

I ran this on the bench as it is and it's as smooth as can be. It has a totally enclosed fan cooled motor.


 Aluminum table means no rust. Table can be tilted without tools.


 it has a 2 1/2" dust port.


 The new machines have a plastic dust shroud, this one is cast iron, I'm guessing that dates it.


 I cleaned any old disc glue off with acetone and then ran it while holding some 320 Emery cloth on the disc.


 1750 rpm is great for wood working. 1 hp and 10 amp is plenty in my opinion.


 If you buy a new one the stand is extra, the man that owned it added some rubber cushions, nice touch. It's a nice sander even without the stand. Its heavy but manageable if you wanted to keep one under the bench and pull it out as needed. But this one came with the stand so I'll use it.


 

 And here it is all put together.


 It even came with the shelf boards.



After playing with this a bit I would definitely buy a new one if I needed one. I think this is one of HF sleeper tools. A well made heavy duty tool at a decent price. I think I got lucky finding this package for $80.
Add the fact that I got paid $40 for a bicycle tune up I did for a guy and that brought the price down to $40 I'm going to convert the disc over to hook and loop so it's easier to change grits. I'll also put a mobile base on it.
Edit: One thing that is kinda odd is the miter gauge slot is less than 3/4 by about a 16th of an inch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2020)

Great grab my man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice grab. Glad you let us know about it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Tony said:


> Great grab my man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a similar one. I hate the glue back discs, such a pain to change. I bought some sheets of PSA velcro from Klingspor and converted mine to a quick change. Klingspor also sells the velcro discs. As long as you are not pushing the machine to hard this works really wells and allows you to make disc and grit changes easily.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2020)

Fantastic score! You hit the jackpot! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2020)

Very cool Greg, I have looked at those in the past, even at Harbor Freight retail, they seem like a good deal, does it bog down when you put the wood to it, so to speak? That is my concern....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2020)

NeilYeag said:


> I have a similar one. I hate the glue back discs, such a pain to change. I bought some sheets of PSA velcro from Klingspor and converted mine to a quick change. Klingspor also sells the velcro discs. As long as you are not pushing the machine to hard this works really wells and allows you to make disc and grit changes easily.


I looked on klingspore's site but could not find anything there, but I did find the part that goes onto the disc and some hook and loop paper on Amazon. I haven't ordered it yet but probably will.


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool Greg, I have looked at those in the past, even at Harbor Freight retail, they seem like a good deal, does it bog down when you put the wood to it, so to speak? That is my concern....



I hate it when that happens.......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool Greg, I have looked at those in the past, even at Harbor Freight retail, they seem like a good deal, does it bog down when you put the wood to it, so to speak? That is my concern....


In my brief test no it didnt bog down, but how hard to you need to push wood? Metal I would push hard. But wood is more of gentle shaping as far as I am concerned. If I have to push it that hard I should be using a saw I think, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 13, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I looked on klingspore's site but could not find anything there, but I did find the part that goes onto the disc and some hook and loop paper on Amazon. I haven't ordered it yet but probably will.



Klingspor's retail website is www.woodworkingshop.com 

I bought the 12x24 sheet of the stuff (part # VC12040) annd cut it to fit my machine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2020)

Funny thing is I have one of their catalogues and I couldn't find it in there.
But no worries @Tony had some extra that he is sending me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Jun 12, 2020)

https://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-direct-drive-bench-top-disc-sander-43468.html

Looks like you got a deal to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2020)

I did upgrade the machine to hook and loop paper, Tony sent me the part that goes on the platen. Makes it much easier to change the paper! Or just change grits.
First I cleaned the platten with acetone.


 
Peel and stick velcro went on easy. Free Texas dust, lol.


 
Trimmed it off.


 
Paper on.


 
Table squared.



This is a great little machine. It would definitely be worth the cost at harbor freight for a new machine. It has ample power and is smooth and quiet.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I did upgrade the machine to hook and loop paper, Tony sent me the part that goes on the platen. Makes it much easier to change the paper! Or just change grits.
> First I cleaned the platter with acetone.
> View attachment 188666 Peel and stick velcro went on easy. Free Texas dust, lol.
> View attachment 188667 Trimmed it off.
> ...



That's the first Mesquite dust ever in your Shop isn't it??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2020)

Tony said:


> That's the first Mesquite dust ever in your Shop isn't it??


Yup! I swear I need to play with some of the stuff you guys gave me, maybe this winter........

Reactions: Like 1


----------

